# Sehr Gut Wesen German Shepherds



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with this Breeder? Looking for anyone who is familiar with them or their dogs?

website is here: (Well it looks like i cant post links yet but a google search for the kennels name and swnebraska should put you in the right place)


I am looking at getting a puppy from their Tribute and Ashley litter and was looking for opinions or input. Not new to dogs or obedience training but am new to GSD as a breed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

German Shepherd Dog

There we go. Breeder's Webpage


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looking at the site super briefly, I like that they sell puppies with limited registries, don't seem to have a ton of dogs they are breeding, want to have cats in the mix (I like a family/working dog). Looks like German showlines (?) . Price is reasonable.

REally make sure you go thru this site before contacting them so you know what to ask and they will take you seriously for their best pups --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Good luck!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope, Maggie, not West German Show lines.

Per website (and looking at pics) a - "combination of DDR/East German, working lines, German V/VA show lines, Canadian Lines, and Sch I, II, III titles in the lines".

Not sure what 'Canadian lines' are. That's a lot of different lines in the mix.

Chris,

I don't want to knock the breeder, I don't know them. They do test for hips through OFA and DM. That's good. but do verify that. 

I personally like to see a breeder with more of a plan with their lines and a breeder that actually competes with their dogs in different venues like IPO, herding, obedience, show. I don't like it when they say 'grandfather was a show champion' or 'grandsire has SCH III' title. If the breeder doesn't compete themselves, it's not right to trade on the accomplishments of the past generations, IMO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At the very least, look up their breeding stock on the OFA site. At the very least....

I see no titling or health testing with just a quick glance.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Jax - per website, they do test hips through OFA (or A stamp) and DM on breeding dogs.

Would verify though.....


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Jax - per website, they do test hips through OFA (or A stamp) and DM on breeding dogs.
> 
> Would verify though.....


How would one verify this? Just ask the breeder for records or is there an open source where I could verify this independently?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The DM testing will show there as well if they submitted it. I would ask for the documentation and look up the progeny and siblings of the dogs to see what the history is of those lines.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Nope, Maggie, not West German Show lines.
> 
> Per website (and looking at pics) a - "combination of DDR/East German, working lines, German V/VA show lines, Canadian Lines, and Sch I, II, III titles in the lines".
> 
> ...


I may be wrong BUT

In Germany they get Sch titles on their working and showline dogs.....German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

I only looked at some of the dogs listed and this LOOKS like a German showline type to me when I clicked on Fanny and saw dogs like this 

Ingodds Agassi










Interesting to see the 'showline' winners at (BTW, complete change of subject but so interesting to look at!!!  )

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/siegershow_winners.html to see how they have changed over the years is amazing!

2009 Winner SHOW










then looking at the working line winners 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/workresults.html\

2009 winner WORKING


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What Jax has information above. 

It's a free country and this breeder may take very good care of dogs and pups....but....it just bugs me that they link to the pedigrees of grandsire/granddams and even further back to support their program.

I'll say this....

You can pay $300-$500 more and get a puppy from a breeder that goes the extra mile and competes with their dogs. That's a lot of heart, blood, sweat and tears into a breeding program for $500 more.

The yardsticks I look at are:

Health testing.
Breeder competes with breeding dogs.
Progeny are doing well in their homes.






Chris1N1A said:


> How would one verify this? Just ask the breeder for records or is there an open source where I could verify this independently?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya, I looked at some of the pedigrees. They are mixing lines Maggie. DDR/WLs (Czech and WGWL?), Canadian? and WGSLs. IPO/SchH titles in there too, depends on dog, if US or Germany since as you know in the US they don't have to title in IPO if not going under SV. 

It's The whole enchilada you could say! 




MaggieRoseLee said:


> I may be wrong BUT
> 
> In Germany they get Sch titles on their working and showline dogs. I THOUGHT the 'V' and 'VA' titles and the world of Seiger....German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide
> 
> ...


----------

